# Solved: Q8200 Temperature Question...



## randy22 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey, I recently built a new computer. I'm using CoreTemp to montior the temperature of my Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200, and the core temps are reading as follows:

Core 1-64C
Core 2-59C
Core 3-57C
Core 4-56C

Motherboard temp is 32C and the processor is overclocked to 2.8Ghz. Is there any cause for concern? Thanks for the help


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Those temps are a bit high for Q8200. Are those idle temps? Then they would be worrying. If they're temps after about 10 min of stress testing, then they're okay.


----------



## randy22 (Dec 19, 2008)

Those are idle :|...under a load, it's about 71C :|...i'm using an Artic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro, and i've checked it a couple times to be sure it's seated properly...should I maybe try the stock fan?


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

No, not the stock fan. Did you apply a thin layer of the included thermal solution?


----------



## randy22 (Dec 19, 2008)

Actually I used Arctic Silver Ceramique, but yes, I applied a rice sized grain of it, and then placed the heatsink on it after that...


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Pull the board out of the case, make sure all the pegs are fully trhough the mobo. Can't really think of any reason, except your case being a freaking tin can with no fans at all...


----------



## randy22 (Dec 19, 2008)

well, i did what you said, and changed the heatsinks direction...i set the processor clock back to 2.33 Ghz and the temps are as follows under a load:

Core 1-62C
Core 2-57C
Core 3-53C
Core 4-56C
Proc Temp-37 to 38C
MB Temp-27C

and idle as follows:

Core 1-58C
Core 2-53C
Core 3-48C
Core 4-51C
Proc Temp-34C
MB Temp-25C


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

How about the VCore? If you didn't change that, then the temps aren't going to change a lot. Or then the core temps just lie, your CPU HS temp is pretty fine.


----------



## randy22 (Dec 19, 2008)

Vcore is stock, i don't mess with voltages at all, it's set on "Auto" in the BIOS...the heatsink is very cool to the touch...


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry, meant heatspreader with the HS. The metal platter on the CPU where the heatsink stands. CPU temp is supposed to measure that. 

Anyways, you haven't mentioned, how is your case cooling? How many fans, where, how big?


----------



## randy22 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok, for fans, i have 4 80MM fans, 2 in the back, 1 on the side panel (it has a side exhaust fan), and one in the very front of the case, 2 bring air INTO the case, 2 take air OUT of the case...


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

So.. Side *exhaust*, front intake... So one of the rear fans blows in, one out?  
If so, flip the rear fans to both exhaust.. Front to intake.


----------



## bloto21 (Mar 8, 2009)

get some zalman cooller or noctua anyway check this *Noctua NH-C12P CPU Cooler  or **Noctua NH-U12P CPU Cooler SE1366  *the last choose from this will be perfect for home overcloking and is no so expensive
quad core usually have temp around 60 but when you overclock and it run in stress and it goes above 75 at least one hour test!! get prim98 and run it to stress proccessors for an hour if they will be below 75 you can keep settings when it goes above 75 get a new cooler


----------



## randy22 (Dec 19, 2008)

The two back ones both exhaust, and the side does too, and the front is an intake...what would be a good Zalman cooler to go with?


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Zalman CNPS9500 and 9700 are good coolers, although you REALLY shouldn't need anything bigger than the AC Freezer 7 Pro for Q8200. Even Q6600 overclocks to 3.2 GHz with a AC Freezer 7 Pro and stays at comfortable temps.


----------



## randy22 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have the AC Freezer 7 Pro right now, so should I just RMA it and get a Zalman instead?


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Your CPU temp is so low that I would tend to think the core temps are false. I would say don't bother getting a Zalman, the temp difference is max. 5-10 C. Also, 70 degrees Celcius isn't a *very *critical temp for a processor, even if it's truly that. If a Zalman makes you feel better, go get one. Also check the prices of the first Noctua cooler that other guy mentioned, if you can get it for about the price of the Zalman 9(5/7)00, then I would say get that.


----------



## randy22 (Dec 19, 2008)

Alright, well i'll keep feeling the heatsink and if it heats up, i might consider replacing it . Thanks for all the help, i'm going to mark this thread *Solved* .


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

A couple of thoughts.

The heatsink should not be cold to the touch. If the heatsink is cold you are not getting proper heat transfer from the processor heatspreader to the heatsink.

Have the side fan pulling air into the chassis rather than exhausting air from the chassis.


----------



## randy22 (Dec 19, 2008)

well, i reinstalled it, and it's warm, but not burning up...my temps are still in the low-high 30's and low 40's...and i reversed the side fan so it would pull air in


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

1 Check your temps in the bios and post the results.

2 Just for info many boards will up the vcore and vdimm voltages when you set it to auto and raise the fsb. If this is a gigabyte board, I know they do this along with others.

3 Check for any bios updates that address thermal or cooling issues. Often bios code gets rewritten to better display temps.


----------



## randy22 (Dec 19, 2008)

1. Temps (after a heavy load of installing software): MB: 36C, CPU: 33C
2. Yes, this is a Gigabyte Board (GA-EP45-UD3L), and Vcore is about 1.22V, and Vdimm is 1.8V.
3. There was a BIOS update, which I installed, but it didn't address any thermal issues.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

i see no problem with those temps. Is the system stable?

I assume those temps were from easytune. Check your temps in the bios and post those as well. They should be hotter than the ones you see with windows running.


----------



## randy22 (Dec 19, 2008)

very stable, even at an overclock of 3.15 GHz (FSB is 444)...those were from the BIOS, Easy Tune shows them a little lower...


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Then everything is fine.


----------



## randy22 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks


----------

